# What Breed of Pet do You have?



## topcat (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Over my time of reading and posting on this wonderful forum I have come across LOTS of post about doxies.....must be a link between soaping and dachshunds???  Or maybe just soaping and loving, caring people who adore their pets!

Mine is a 4YO labradoodle called Honey (and she really is too!).  So...what kind of dog do YOU have? (Or cat, or bird or horse or..???)

Tanya


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi topcat,


> Or maybe just soaping and loving, caring people who adore their pets!


I'm pretty sure of that!
Ramses, my Abessinian cat at 12 weeks old





and now




This breed is really smart, they love to do everything together with you, and have way too much energy!
Pito, my British Shorthair, is the opposit; very calm   





 (12 weeks old)









 -+8 weeks
Boris, Pito's son, 3/4 british shorthair; has very thick and silky hair, likes to play around in the sink, rain and snow, and doesn't even get wet!




Also had some blonde, curly rats, don't know why people are so scered of them! So easy to keep and cuddly and sweet   Shame they don't get old...
And a Tosa Inu; the most beautiful dog breed on earth (no offence haha)
I just love to buy an animal, that is bred and raised with care and love.
Very curious what everyone else has!
Dagmar


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 6, 2009)

Right now I have 2 black domestic shorthair cats (Molly and Darwin from the same litter of ferel kittens), one maine coon mix (Tidge also a ferel kitten), and a tabby (Emma...she was a rescue from an abusive home).  Emma also had major issues when I first adopted her....like kitty prozac issues.  Luckily she is a lovely little thing now although she lives by herself on the second floor due to cat aggression issues.  

I think over the years I have had just about everything dogs, rats, guinea pigs, birds, fish....even a squirrel (it fell out of its nest when it was a baby).

I wish I had the space for more....and the money to take care of them all.


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

I have two Pugs, Dora (4) and Brutus (10 we think...he is a rescue...) and I have a Cockatiel, Cassie who is 15.


----------



## mamaT (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm one of the dachshund people,  I have a red longhaired female (Valarie 3 years old), a red smooth standard female (Minnie 12 years old),  a black & tan smooth male (Oscar 5 years old), and last but not least a red dappled male (Boopie 8 months old).  At this point in time I also have 7 puppies that were born on Dec 24th.  Almost 2 weeks old, this is the time that the fun begins with them.  First with the worming schedule, every 10 days.  Then at 6 weeks the shots start.  Then we find new homes  for them, hopefully my daughter won't get attached to them *LOL*, like that will happen.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 6, 2009)

Dachshunds for me, too.  A red short hair (father) and a black & tan longhair (son).  Both are around 14 lbs. 

The longhair got to ride in my new convertible Sunday.  He was a sight.  We tried to breed him last week and apparently he's taken an oath of celibacy.   :wink:


----------



## Barb (Jan 6, 2009)

well i quess since kids and grandkids don't count, we don't have any animals of the 4 legged kind since our keeshound pass away a couple of years ago. i have been keeping this little guy fed for a couple of months. i guess since we had so much snow so early this year, his menu is pretty limited and he was just plain hungry enough to venture into town and visit us. his name is todd and he stops by every night at least once. doesn't seem to be to timid and i've caught him a couple of times peeking in the patio window watching me.  i thought about not feeding him cause i don't want him hanging around in the spring/summer in case he gets a notion to start rootin around in my garden, but my brother said he would set out a live trap and take him out to his property if he is still a regular visiter come spring.


----------



## heartsong (Jan 6, 2009)

*pets*

we have 2 pomeranians-sammie, a 2 year old blond/sable. female she's "daddy's little girl" and a complete drama queen!  she can't bear to have him out of her sight even for a minute.  she cries at the bathroom door if he's in there and completely freaks out when he's in the tub. she won't eat out of a bowl, but will let him hand feed her off his plate.  he even COOKS for her!

rudy is my red 3-5 year old rescue baby.  found him on www.petfinder.org  some one had beat him half to death and a vet rescued him.  he lost an eye, broken ribs and dislocated shoulder.  he took a terrible beating and for about 4 months had a real "trust" isssue.  he rides with me in the truck and makes a long day easier to bear.  he's a great friend and he's never met a hotdog he didn't like!  i've never seen a little dog so crazy to go "bye-bye!".  over the months i've watched a sad scared little dog grow into a sweet happy little boy.

people who abuse animals have no soul.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 17 1/2 year old miniature poodle, a 14 year old cocker spaniel who is a rescue from when she was 10 years old (long sad story), a 4 year old Lhasa Poodle cross and a 3 year old Toy Poodle.  We also have a 14 year old Calico cat and a 22 year old Cockatiel.  As you can see we're not really into critters.... 8)

Barb that fox is beyond beautiful!  When I lived in Falkland which is in the Okanagan of BC we had a Red Fox who lived in our area and I would see him often out hunting,  Thank you for that picture....


----------



## Deda (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, How I do love my babes!

My Chessie, Noah is 10.  He's a water dog, born on the Eastern Shore of MD.  
He still cries and gets all excited when we cross the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.  He knows he's going home!








Buddy Elf (Green Jacket, Yellow Pants - we got him in December) is our very Noisy Quaker Parrot.  
He doesn't like to be in the cage and will fly to you if you call him, sometimes when you don't call him.  
He's spoiled rotten and insists that he be fed whatever the family is eating.  
If you've ever heard a Quaker's squawk you know, they get what they want.





These 3 girls are my dolls

B&W - Skipper was a feral kitten born in our boat sitting at the beach house in the early Spring. 
Thankfully someone called me when they heard the cries and drove over to get them.
Skipper was the runt and couldn't walk for several months, she just kinda pulled herself along with her front legs.  
The vet wasn't sure she would make it. 
She's fine now, her best friend is the dog as he raised her.  





Grey - Gracie was a dropoff my vet gave me a few years ago after my 14 YO Calico died.  
She's a sweet little murderer and will kill anything that crawls in the yard.  
We find mouse corpses on the doorstep nearly every day.  
Grace's way of saying "Thanks" or "This could be you".  We're not sure which.  
She's a lap cat only when she wants to be.





Tabby - Professor, or her full name - Professor Minerva McGonagall.  
I saw her picture in the paper.  She was a pound kitty.  
Her owner was a Army Colonel, deployed to Iraq.  
Pro had been left in someones care and that someone found her too hard to deal with, so they deposited her at the shelter.  
She's a big girl at 23 lbs, but a total sweetheart!  
Bonus, she loves dogs and birds!


----------



## digit (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow..............all these beautiful animals!!! I have 3 second chance  Pick'umMe Felinus Beastamus.  Fancy for street kitties who moved in and allow me to cater to their every need/desire. I am well trained.



Digit


----------



## topcat (Jan 7, 2009)

I am loving reading about everyones wonderful pets......seems to me that soapers/crafters are a very kind and caring bunch.....lots of rescues and needful babies here.

dagmar88 gave me an idea with her 'before and after' shots of her lurvly kitties, so here is a pic of my Honey at 9 1/2 weeks her first day with us -

Tanya


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 8, 2009)

We have a male small Yorkie, and a female Yorkie.  Christmas Eve, Eve, Shianne had 5 puppies.

Our new Yorkie puppies;


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 8, 2009)

hey topcat, 





> so here is a pic of my Honey at 9 1/2 weeks her first day with us


She's so cute, just like a little polar bear   
It's always so amazing to get a baby pet; your so exited and they are sooo cute. And then in the blink of an eye they have grown to be your best friend  :wink:


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 8, 2009)

This is our Jack Russell called Ruisg, he's 2 and very cheeky!





And Collie, Fruin, the smart one! He just passed his advanced dog training test with 95.5%


----------



## TheGardener (Jan 9, 2009)

We have a rescued cat "Shadow" who was dumped in an orchard and expected to fend for herself.  She was about six mos. old when we got her and very shy.  She's 12 yrs. old now and suddenly stopped being shy about 2 yrs ago!?!  We also have a Dalmation rescue 15 yrs old name Bo  He was 10 when we got him......owner didn't want him anymore after raising him for 10 years.  I don't know how people can do that!!

We also have a BouvierXAustralian Shepherd Gemma..10 yrs. (a real sweetie), AkbashXGreat Pyrenese Bear...going on 2 yrs. ( real pain in the butt....but we love him.),  2 chi's Amber and Josie both 2 yrs.  Amber had puppies Oct. 28 so they're vet checked and had first shots and are ready to go. The dad is my sister's Yorkie.

We also have several chickens and roosters.  I love chickens!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 9, 2009)

No pets here!   
I'm a dog person. DH is a cat person. 

We *had* two purebred Boxers that were just darling.. but the man who "fixed" out fence did a half-ass job then took the money and ran. They kept getting out and were in danger - we didn't have any more money to fix it again (we paid him a lot!) so our only choice was to find them a safer home. It broke my heart, truly..  Outlaw and Bandit - they were super sweet!

We do have this spoiled rotten stupid ol' cat that hangs out here (I say that with the most loving tones, really!) - she was my father in law's cat (he lived next door) and when he passed away we inherited her.. YAY.  :?  I hate cats roflmao but my hubby loves her so I guess we'll keep her hehe
Her name is Tabby..


----------



## topcat (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyones pets look (or sound) gorgeous.....lovely, well cared for, special family members.  Soapers/crafters are definitely very loving people.

Tanya


----------



## Krickett (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone, all your pets sound wonderful, well cared for, and happy. The pics are adorable. I have 3 pets-2 dogs my Peanut is half malteese and half yorkie and is 6yrs old she had her first pups in Nov. a male and female. Gave the female to the daddy dogs pets and kept the male his name is Pipsqueak and I have a white and brown rat whom I haven't managed to name yet but her name will come to me soon. And my mom has a min pin that I rescued from the animal shelter. He is a handful!!!

Krickett


----------



## Jola (Mar 10, 2009)

here are my furry babies (if you really want to see them, you can click the pic to make it bigger):
This is my lil princess. Her name is Nina and I call her my lil Jackuahuahua cause she is a Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix









These are my kitties, Tamara & Zoe.  They are pure bred persians.  This pic was taken about 11 years ago but they still look the same!


----------



## TessC (Mar 10, 2009)

I have roughly 175 bettas, most juveniles that I've raised myself who will be going to new homes soon. I also keep two smallish colonies of cherry red shrimp, a small species of freshwater shrimp. 

Outside of the aquatic critters, we have two silly cats and one year-old golden retriever. 

This is Mika:







And here's Kimi, I swear she was mocking me:







And this is dear Murphy:






I adore our critters.


----------



## Jola (Mar 10, 2009)

lol, that pic of Kimi mocking is hilarious! Hope your leg healed!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a golden retriever puppy (she's 10 months) named Tessa. We also have three "mutt" kitties named Maya, Marcie, and Mason. 

Here's the little devil a few months ago:





And the kitties!


----------



## TessC (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww, that bottom kitty pic is adorable, and Tessa is a doll. (Not that I'm biased toward goldens or anything, lol.)


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks TessV! Yours is adorable also! 

This is our first golden. We love her - she is super smart - I can't really believe it! But, she's still in the "puppy stage" and has her moments. Boy does she ever.... LOL. It's a good thing she is cute, I tell ya that!


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 12, 2009)

We live on a farm so our pets are .. numerous:
3 goof-ball dogs, 9 fat cats, 4 spoiled horses, a tank of cichlids, 2 geese, 1 psycho hamster, and bunny named George. 
We also have pigs and cows, but they're not so much pets.


----------



## Vickery (Mar 18, 2009)

This is Roux, my seven year old toy fox terrier.  This is his favorite past time 





Santa Roux!




He has hearts on his Bum XD




My little Darcy Kitty.  Unfortunately I lost her in a break up.  My ex stole her from the apartment while I was at work


----------



## TurbidBlue (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are my girls:

Lucy is 10 months old and is a smooth coat pie bald/dapple minie doxie.
Alice is 3 months ols and is a smooth coat red mini-doxie. Lucy is my high strung girl....never sits still....she's always into something...trying to intice her sissy into trouble. Alice is my laid back girl. She prefers to curl up with a good chew toy and watch her sissy get into trouble!


----------



## surf girl (Apr 8, 2009)

What great pics!  There are some gorgeous dogs and kitties and wonderful cutie-pies in our crowd!

Here's some of my gang:

This is Zed, my Border Collie X Blue Heeler, wearing his Doggles:






Zed is the smartest dog evah.  He's got a massive vocabulary, responds to cue cards, plays the piano... He would drive the car if he had thumbs.  

And here is Scooter, who was supposed to be a short-term foster but, well, I buy the sucker clothes so I guess he's mine  . Breed...? Gremlin? He's probably some sort of Min Pin X Poodle Thing.






Here is my old guy, Fred the Standardbred, on his 25th birthday last year:






Here's Meridian (aka Paikea), my Lipizzan X Arab, last year when she was 3:






Here is Phabulous, my one-eyed Oldenburg:






There's a Thoroughbred and a bright orange cat too, no pics.  Oh wait, here's a group photo including BD, the kitty (your basic Domestic Shorthair):


----------



## KSL (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, for some reason i cant attach the pic.
I have a Minpin named Rockstar.... he'll be a year in june.

All these pets are adorable!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

*Pictures of my furbuddy.*

Thought I would share pics of my  Himalayan fur baby .He is a very loving spoiled rotten kitty cat.










He 
Thanks for looking.

Kitn


Everyone has great looking pets , the doggles picture made me laugh .I can't imagine a life without pets.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have probably an interesting mix. Mine is a chirotti. Half chihuahua and have rottweiler. Yes I know how the hell did that happen???? Were still curious but love him to death!

When he was born





Now at two years old!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 10, 2009)

Forget to say everyone has amazingly beautiful pets!!


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 10, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I have probably an interesting mix. Mine is a chirotti. Half chihuahua and have rottweiler. Yes I know how the hell did that happen???? Were still curious but love him to death!



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: That could have been painful...


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 27, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I have probably an interesting mix. Mine is a chirotti. Half chihuahua and have rottweiler. Yes I know how the hell did that happen???? Were still curious but love him to death!



Woah, I didn't know that was even possible  Do you know the parents?

Here is my baby:











She is a 5 year old American Pit Bull Terrier, and my sunshine of a girl. 
She LOVES water and competes at Dock Jumping. We used to train in Flyball, but an hour drive to the training killed me  Now she just does Splash Dogs, and Lure Coursing fun runs.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 27, 2009)

Dixe-shih tzu. My baby 

This is Jack, our collie. He like to play with the boys on the trampoline!


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

I love seeing all your furry pals.  Nice lookin' bunch!  

Here's my best friend...   






Sleeping in the sun...


----------



## Deda (May 8, 2009)

I think I love your dog!

He's so freaking cute!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

Well lets see I have a lab/Colle mix (avatar) a black collard lizard a black cat we rescued and a chihauaha/jack russell mix I shall post pictures later tonight 

Layla is the lab/colle
Chester is the chi/jack
Rupert is the lizard
Jane is the black demon cat


----------



## busymammaof3 (May 11, 2009)

Tanya...she is soo cute!



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Over my time of reading and posting on this wonderful forum I have come across LOTS of post about doxies.....must be a link between soaping and dachshunds???  Or maybe just soaping and loving, caring people who adore their pets!
> 
> ...


----------



## busymammaof3 (May 11, 2009)

*Grace & Lil' Bit*

We have two pets.

Grace is a black lab. We bought her on Easter weekend in April '06.
She is the best dog we've ever had. And we've had a ton. We were fostering for a long while, before her. She is very affectionate, rarely ever barks and LOVES the water.

A Day At The Lake...




Waiting for my husband to come home...




Lil' Bit crawled up my husband's leg, when he was standing outside the pediatric clinic a couple years ago. He was maybe 4 weeks old.

Then...



Now...


----------



## busymammaof3 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of my furbuddy.*

How cute! My mother has one just like him. They could be identical twins! I care for him much of the year, since they are working out of state lately. His name us Bu (short for Ali Abu bu). She picked it. Don't ask me why. LOL Anyway...he is beautiful! I LOVE the one of him with his feet over the edge of the bed. Too cute! LOL



			
				Kitn said:
			
		

> Thought I would share pics of my  Himalayan fur baby .He is a very loving spoiled rotten kitty cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## busymammaof3 (May 11, 2009)

I love your avatar. LOL Each time I see it, I still...go to reach for it...thinking there's a big on my screen. Ha Ha



			
				SimplyE said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dagmar88 (May 11, 2009)

:shock: Chihuahua Rottweiler   How the ... did the little guy get up there??? (don't want to imagine the other situation   )
Loooove the pitbull, Siberian, thats my kind of dog   
Dagmar


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 11, 2009)

Chester is the chi and layla is the lab/collie I have as my avatar I couldn't figure out how to post pictures before but now I got it 











Forgot to add the evil kitty... Jane (the internet has been real screwy lately so finally... here she is)






(this is one of the only pictures of gotten of her since she's been full grown...)


----------



## krissy (May 12, 2009)

this is my pug guiseppe


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

rolmao! what the heck is going on there? haha hand (front paw?) stand??


----------



## busymammaof3 (May 13, 2009)

Aww!  Victoria...they're adorable!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 13, 2009)

My aunt knows the person who bred them but didn't ask him.



			
				SiberianSF said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

thanks! i'm so proud of my babies!! hehe


----------



## krissy (May 13, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> rolmao! what the heck is going on there? haha hand (front paw?) stand??



believe it or not, that is how the darn dog pees! i didn't teach him to do that, he just went outside one day as a puppy and was learning how to do the whol;e leg lift thing and decided it would be easier to lift both of them. lol

i have had people stop their cars in the road to ask me how i taught him but it is all his own tallent.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

lmao animals do weird things i tell ya.. i'd be here all day if i told ya the things our pets do they're crazy... (they think they're people  :roll: ) you should send some video in to funniest video lol


----------



## studioalamode (May 13, 2009)

OMG!!!!  I am rolling on the floor laughing at some of these pics!  This thread should be making its way around the internet with cute sayings because it is awesome!

We have three dogs, Tinker (Chijuajua/Schnauzer mix), Daphe (Toy Poodle) and Veah (Huskey), and a "Smelly Cat" which has a terrible gas problem!

I only have pics of Tinker and Veah - but I have to hand it to some of you... your pictures are AWESOME!!

[img=http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/9168/0002925n.th.jpg]

[img=http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3528/veah2008snow.th.jpg]


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2009)

busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> Tanya...she is soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Erin!  We love her absolutely...she 'says' hello to everyone each morning and again when they get home in the afternoon.  Imagine a dog going "rrrrrrrOOOwwwww" and front paw bowing at the same time.  So cute!

Tanya


----------



## vivcarm (May 15, 2009)

I thought seeing as there are mostly photos of dogs and cats I would add rodents to the mix, here are our two guinea pigs, Stripey and Furry!


----------



## donniej (May 15, 2009)

You're not alone Viv, I have 2 Guinea pigs myself.  Yours look like American species, I have the same.  Heidi and Ginger.  My significant other got them from a shelter about 6 months ago.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

I had a pet mouse once.. he was an albino.. then my albino cat killed him by accident.. so then I got an albino rat.. and then my albino cat was like EFF THAT! And he was furry and loving.. but then he bit my ear once.. so I traded my rat for my brothers snake and I also had a ferret that I named henry.. that my mom gave away while I was gone to Basic training..  :cry: and henry killed my baby igunana Norbert... which made me really sad...  :cry: but I still had my cat and my dog, theodore and chester... then my brother got theo and theo got killed and my dog, chester is still alive and now I have rupert and my cat jane who live with my mom and layla who lives with my brother!! (i've had loads of pets in my life and my parents give them away or sell them when I leave somewhere!!!  :evil: )


----------



## vivcarm (May 16, 2009)

We've got three gerbils too, have had loads of dogs and cats, hamsters, budgie, just got the five just now!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 16, 2009)

haha yeah right now I only have three.. I think Chester really belongs to mom though because i've been gone for 4 years of his life.. so the majority has been with mom.. lol Layla, Jane and Rupert are mine all mine.. but jane is pretty wild.. so iuno if I could even count her in either!! hahaha


----------



## eucalypta (Jun 15, 2009)

This is Maine - our Maine Coon. She's looking astonished, because both Woody (Norwegian Forest) and Luca (British Sorthair) had a litter - guess she wanted a litter too 





Woody with some kittens





Happy together waiting for dinner





Other kitten





Forest (Norwegian too) in front of my "soap" cabinet in the kitchen. You can see he is a real Macho Man






Luca - just "a bit" pregnant 





with some kittens - not only hers 





Mr Blue-eye Brillo (Ragdoll)





Finally our doggie Zwiep (Pyreneen Mountain Dog) who thinks he is a lap dog - at this pic he was 7 months old 






other one to show off my beautiful DD Amber 





On the beach with Nova 





Thanks for looking - hope you enjoyed


----------



## Pug Mom (Jun 15, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> this is my pug guiseppe



I have two Pugs and could never get either to do anything like this!!!  That is the funniest thing ever!!


----------



## rubato456 (Jun 20, 2009)

here's my latest picture of my new baby kitten, cammie! love her!



 



we also have another kitten, a bit older, black and white, called luna and another 12 year old black siamese mix panther.....i need to get pix of them too....luv everybody's pets, awesome, beautiful etc etc.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

What a doll she is rubato , love her face. 

Kitn


----------



## nickjuly (Jun 20, 2009)

Love this thread! We have 5 goldfish in pond, one tabby cat and a black & white papillon puppy.


----------



## LJA (Jun 20, 2009)

Awwww Rubato, your kitten is a cutie, and Nick...the ears slay me...lol.  The ears are what made me get my dog.  When he was a pup his ears grew way before his head did and it was simultaneously the stupiest looking and most adorable thing ever...lol.  

Love the pet thread.


----------



## kittywings (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, as usual, I need to put my 2 cents... or more likely $5 in:
I am a huge animal lover... so if I was left to my own devices my house would probably be a regular zoo... but my husband has imposed a 3 cat maximum on me so we have the 3 cats and a 2 year-old 80 lb. golden retriever... so we call it the "petting zoo."  All of our pets have human names
There's Barry Johnson (aka Baz, Bazzybear or the Blond Monster), overall a very good, sweet dog but STUBBORN AS HELL and cheeky and way too smart.  Loves the kitties, wishes Pam loved him thus he barks at her because she won't give him the time of day, which of course makes the problem worse.  He is also OBSESSED with tennis balls... OBSESSED!






I had to take Baz to my mom's house to be babysat in my old  miata... people we laughing at me as we drove by.








Hiking in the white tank mountains by my house




At the park across from our house





He also sings 



Pamela Stevens (aka Pammy Pam) our cuddle "demander," lone wolf, and dog hater/tolerator (she was 6 when we got him and thus wants NOTHING to do with him)










Fritz Longtailhasen (aka Fritzy Witzy or one of the 'gaymos' as he and Steve are in love... they make out and snuggle ALL THE TIME)  I can only speak/sing to him in the most annoying voice you've ever heard because his meow is so weird sounding... and you hear it ALL the time... he shouts at you til he gets what he wants (usually cuddles, but only if you go in from the sides... weird, I know). He and Baz used to be uber-close, til Steve broke them up... they're still friendly though.  Fritz has the SOFTEST FUR!  It is like a rabbit and a cloud somehow procreated and the result was a bossy kitten.













Steven Wong (aka Stevie, Stevie Love, my muffin, button-bear... [I don't know where I come up with these things] or the other 'gaymo'].  Steve was my xmas present from my husband last year (xmas '07)... I had been lobbying for another kitten since Fritz was so young and he kept harassing Pam, so I figured the kittens would play together and leave Pam alone.  I was told no, but he surprised me with Stevie.  Turns out I was right, Steve is Mr. Popular.  EVERYONE loves him and he loves everyone else.  He is the resident daredevil, though he is scared of company at the house.









Thanks for "listening."  I can go on about the pets for hours (as I'm sure you can tell).


----------

